
Why Starbucks actually helps mom and pop coffeehouse - _pius
http://www.slate.com/id/2180301/pagenum/all/
======
pedalpete
I've always felt that Starbucks was a boon to all coffee shops because they
promoted coffee culture.

I remember hanging out at coffee houses when I was a kid, but we didn't spend
much, it was just a hang-out spot. Then I didn't go into a coffee shop until I
was introduced to Starbucks. Though I drank at Starbucks for years, it took me
a bit to realize that there is better coffee out there, but they did a GREAT
job of educating the public.

I find it limiting when coffee shops target Starbucks as 'the enemy', as I
wonder how many of their customers would be drinking specialty coffees if
Starbucks didn't exist.

Furthermore, though I try to support local coffee shops, the concept that
Starbucks coffee isn't as good, is plain wrong. I've been to a few independent
coffee shops where the coffee is so bad I've thrown it out and gone to
Starbucks. I've been to many more where the coffee is just on par with
Starbucks, and a few standouts where the coffee is better than Starbucks.

Competition can be a good thing for customers and businesses.

~~~
jinushaun
I totally agree. Starbuck's legacy is that it introduced the "latte" to the
general public. Thousands of businesses around the country are piggy-backing
off this new found customer base of latte and frappuccino drinkers. Where was
coffee consumption 20-30 years ago?

------
wccrawford
What they fail to mention is what happens to coffee shops not in "a stone's
throw" from a Starbucks. I expect it's exactly the opposite. When the new
Starbucks moves into town, everyone goes there... Eventually. I'm sure there's
a day 1 surge of people trying the hype, then people going back to their old
ways, for the most part. New customers are where the problem is. Every
business has customer churn and needs as many new as old ones that are
leaving, for whatever reason.

With a Starbucks too far from you, who is going to come looking for you? Only
those in visual range of Starbucks are gaining from their presence, and
probably only when Starbucks is too busy for their own good.

------
jinushaun
Being from Seattle, I may have a bias here, but the best way to compete with
Starbucks is to not to try to be like Starbucks. Starbucks is great for mom
and pops because it introduced coffee to a whole new generation; coffee not
just for breakfast or dessert but coffee all the time in large quantities. But
as Starbucks evolves into McDonalds, this newly caffeinated generation will
eventually seek out something better and that's where mom and pops can
succeed.

